# HD/full HD doubt



## joshiks7 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,

Now a days we talk a lot abt HD and FULL HD TV.

I have TATA SKY which offers only about 5-6 HD channels. Then is it worth to purchase full HD expensive sets for watching only few HD channels?

I am also tempted to purchase full HD tv rather than HD or SD.

Whats view of other members?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2011)

@joshiks7: forget HD..full HD is always recommend 1080P


----------



## joshiks7 (Sep 20, 2011)

thx friend


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

Get the HD STB its awesome and even SD channels look slightly better than the normal STB. The best part is that the Star HD channel have no advertisements. I absolutely love it for that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Get the HD STB its awesome and even SD channels look slightly better than the normal STB. The best part is that the Star HD channel have no advertisements. I absolutely love it for that.



joshiks7 is asking for Full HD TV and not a STB.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

That was a total blunder by me. Yes ofcourse go for a Full HD set. Its a phenomenal upgrade from a CRT. I feel 30" CRT to be better than a 40"+ LCD because of the aspect ratio but for HD channels its awesome. You cannot look back once you get a full HD set. But get it only if you watch a lot of those HD channels like Star chanels.

It was 2:00am I guess. Have to check for night blindness. I completely messed up the query.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 21, 2011)

^^

One thing to understand here is:

1. DTH providers are extensively advertising about HD Channels.

2. The Advertised HD Channels are ALWAYS not a TRUE HD (1080p) channel telecast.

3. To Record and Telecast any TRUE HD channel, the materials must shot using high quality HD Video Recorder with all the required expensive equipments.

4. Most of this HD Channels are not shot with the expensive equipments but rather converted to HD resolution using softwares.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^
> 4. Most of this HD Channels are not shot with the expensive equipments but rather converted to HD resolution using softwares.



This!!! Its the main thought that have to be considered by everyone, but sadly, none does.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 22, 2011)

^ That leads me to repeat a point I made earlier. I have had 3 STBs. one Dish TV, One standard TS and one HD TS STB

I convinced and spammed my parents into buying a 40" LCD. Now this is equivalent to 30" in 4:3 format. My old CRT is 29" and definitely gives a better picture quality and not to mention awesome Sound, Sony Wega 

My initial plan to fix this TV. I went ahead and got the HD STB for even 2 channels was better than none. Early adopters do indeed look like fools but without early adopters there would be "NO" late adopters.
Next step was to invest in an expensive upscaler to convert the SD channels to HD ones. psuedo HD in this form sucks but not as much as the stock SD channels on a HDTV.
I later saw TS upscaling a few programs but then it sucked since it was 4:3 stretched to 16:9 which made even Kareena in size zero look phat. I dropped the idea. After a lot of adjusting I got the full HD pics to fit into the 4:3 form. 
Later TS added 5 star channels in HD. 

I know its a bad thing to misguide people. They are not lying when they say its HD since it has been properly upscaled. They are just not being honest.
And trust me a HD setop gives much better SD picture quality than the SD STB itself. Like I said I have two STBs on an active subscription to test the same.


----------

